# Water filters



## vraiblonde

RV/camping people typically have one because you never know what quality of water you're going to have at parks/campgrounds.

I don't really understand this.  What we do is buy gallons of drinking water at the grocery store, then refill them at the water/ice stations that are all over the US.  At 35-cents per gallon, you can have all the fresh pure water you want at a fraction of the time and cost of filtration systems.  When a container starts wearing out or goes south for whatever reason, replace it for under a buck.

Do you have a water filter, and why?


----------



## NextJen

I have one on my RV at the Port. I typically bring drinking water there, but I feel safer having the filter on for brushing my teeth, doing dishes, showering, etc.


----------



## David

Half of the bottled water sold in stores is out of some municipal water supply, e.g. tap water. Read the label. Spring water? Is there some scientific or legal definition they can use for "spring water" and what makes it safe? If you want safe water to drink, the only solution IMO is distilled water. You can also buy this in supermarkets, typically for less than $1/gal.

As far as filters, it depends what you want to filter. Typically, the nasty stuff you want to filter, like bacteria, is very, very small and requires a filter with an even smaller grid so the larger bacteria can't get thru it. The better the filter, the more expensive it is and the more pressure is going to be required to push the water thru it.

My guess is that most filters you would find in a camper are only going to remove gross particulates like dirt and sand, and there's nothing wrong with getting rid of that stuff. But, it's not going to make unsafe water safe.

They do make water kits that campers/hikers use. You can scoop up some water from where ever, drop a tablet in it and after so long, safely drink it. If you're going to be out in the middle of no where, not a bad idea to have this in your safety kit. Don't forget your crank flashlight and radio.


----------



## vraiblonde

You know, I'm not sure what the difference is between "drinking water" and "spring water".  They're both purified water and interchangeable, as far as I'm concerned.

What I'm talking about are the Brita and Zerowater filtering pitchers, and sometimes the top of the line $3000 water purifiers.  A gallon of water is under a buck, refill it for 35-cents, no contraptions needed.


----------



## NextJen

The filter I use just screws onto the hose coming into the RV. I looked at the specs of it, guess it doesn't really make the water 'safer', just helps with odor and clearing sediments. Costs about $20 at Walmart. Should last me all season.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

I buy distilled water.  I stopped drinking tap water, spring water, fancy schmancy water..... Just distilled now.  You can't get distilled water with a filter.  Safest bet.


----------



## General Lee

NextJen said:


> I have one on my RV at the Port. I typically bring drinking water there, but I feel safer having the filter on for brushing my teeth, doing dishes, showering, etc.



Thats how I use my filter. In-line on the water hose. I don't drink it, just showering, dishes etc.


----------



## Merlin99

Auntie Biache' said:


> I buy distilled water.  I stopped drinking tap water, spring water, fancy schmancy water..... Just distilled now.  You can't get distilled water with a filter.  Safest bet.


Drinking 100% distilled water, 100% of the time can cause death by dehydration. Without electrolytes osmotic pressure in the cells causes the water within to be squeezed out. It's almost impossible for this to happen because you get more than enough electrolytes from everything else you eat and drink, but I had to research this years ago when I questioned why we had to store distilled water for batteries in the hazmat locker.


----------



## GWguy

I use a filter with charcol just for taste.  The water you get from a water station may be perfectly fine to use, but it always has an odd taste.


----------



## Monello

Merlin99 said:


> Drinking 100% distilled water, 100% of the time can cause death by dehydration.



This isn't entirely true.  Sure you can find sources that cover both ends of the spectrum.


> Because it doesn’t contain its own minerals, distilled water has a tendency to pull them from whatever it touches to maintain a balance. So when you drink distilled water, it may pull small amounts of minerals from your body, including from your teeth.
> 
> Because you already get most of the minerals you need from your diet, drinking distilled water shouldn’t make you deficient. Still, if you are going to drink distilled water, it’s a good idea to make sure you get your recommended daily servings of fruits and vegetables



source


----------



## Merlin99

I said that same thing two sentences later, I also said it to the WCS who told me not to question navy safety decrees.


----------



## vraiblonde

Distilled water tastes flat.  I'll stick with the other stuff.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Do you have a water filter, and why?



Mom uses a Britia .... mostly I drink tap water, my wife says it tastes like dirt and buys Wal-Mart bottled water by the case


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I have a PUR filter pitcher,  I don't have to carry around jugs, dont have to store jugs etc

I would think having jugs full of water in an RV would just be more clutter in a small space.


----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> I have a PUR filter pitcher,  I don't have to carry around jugs, dont have to store jugs etc
> 
> I would think having jugs full of water in an RV would just be more clutter in a small space.


We keep them outside by the door.  This system has worked out well for us so far.


----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> We keep them outside by the door.  This system has worked out well for us so far.


You guys have a dog.  I'm willing to bet money he's been telling you where the best place for the water bottles is.

ROOF!! ROOF!!!


----------

